# Looking for mini or toy poodle in Florida



## AddyVM (Aug 12, 2020)

My daughter turns 9 next month and her biggest wish the past couple of months has been to have a puppy. Well, I am working from home now and kids are doing homeschool so now we are looking to grant her wish for her birthday! 
I am looking to adopt or rescue a mini or toy poodle in the South Florida area or nearby. 

Please help! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi, I responded over on this thread:








Eminent Poodles in Virginia


Has anyone heard of or used Eminent Poodles in Virginia for poodle rescue? We are looking to adopt from them but trying to do our research before proceeding with the process.




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

AddyVM said:


> My daughter turns 9 next month and her biggest wish the past couple of months has been to have a puppy. Well, I am working from home now and kids are doing homeschool so now we are looking to grant her wish for her birthday!
> I am looking to adopt or rescue a mini or toy poodle in the South Florida area or nearby.
> 
> Please help! Thanks in advance!


Hello Addy! I am in Miami. I cannot help with Florida poodle recommendations as I drove all the way to Tennessee for mine. But I do think there are some good Florida breeders. The thread Rose n Poos linked is a great resource. I will add that unfortunately now is a rough time to be looking for a puppy. There is a major puppy shortage as so many people have wanted puppies during covid. You may find waitlists are very long. Do beware of disreputable breeders and scammers trying to take advantage of the situation.

On that note, please please read my response to your other thread!


----------

